# Dillon Ojo, R.I.P.



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

I learned over the weekend that Dillon Ojo, a talented young snowboarder from Montréal, passed away after a 3-story fall from an apartment building. He was only 23, but I loved watching him snowboard in videos and magazine photos. He also visited my home area in Boston a few times, during the Winter of 2015 to do some urban riding after our massive snowstorms, and he was in City Hall Plaza in the fall of 2014 to snowboard at a Snowboarder Magazine-sponsored event (which I wish I hadn't missed, especially now). He accomplished so much in his brief life, which I am grateful for, but I wish he could have gone on riding and enjoying life much, much longer.

Here is a Snowboarder Magazine reflection on Dillon's life:

https://www.snowboarder.com/featured/dillon-ojo-1995-2018-gone-soon/


----------

